# Looking for Italian recipe Help



## squeaker (Jul 19, 2006)

Looking for help with an Italian recipe. It's Pronounced POO TOT 
It has diced potatoes, rosemary, garlic, onions, vinegar, water, and the meat of your choice.

I would like to find this recipe. I have searched every which way i can think of to spell this recipe but can't find it. any help would be appreciated


----------



## cjs (Jul 19, 2006)

Is this dish baked, fried, slow-cooked?????  Is it made like a frittata?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 19, 2006)

"poo tot" doesn't sound like Italian at all... 
Can you please elaborate on your descriptions, how it is cooked, what it looks like, if possible which region of Italy this dish originate from?


----------



## squeaker (Jul 19, 2006)

It was slowed cooked, like a stew. and i don't know which region it came form sorry, I do know it came from a school teacher who was from Italy but that's all.


----------



## amber (Jul 19, 2006)

Doesnt sound Italian to me either.  If you google it, it brings up poo and pee lol along with many other non-food related results.


----------



## auntieshelly (Jul 19, 2006)

Does this sound like the recipe you are trying to find?  It doesn't have all the ingredients you mentioned, but I imagine you could add them easily enough.  I found it on the Colavita olive oil website. COLAVITA RECIPES ARCHIVE -Meat and Potato Stew-http://www.colavita.com/recipesArchive/recipe.cfm?id=253 

Meat and Potato Stew
"My father's father taught him to make it, he taught me and I will teach my son."--Bob Borella 
Origin:Italian
Ingredients:
 2 to 3 lbs. round steak or top round (cut into 1" cubes)
6 oz. can tomato paste
8 large white potatoes (cut in quarters)
1/4 cup COLAVITA extra virgin olive oil
1/2 tsp. oregano
1/2 cup red or white wine
1cup water or beef broth (approx.)
 salt/pepper
Preparation:
Heat olive oil in 6 quart pot, add beef, salt, pepper and oregano. Brown well. Add tomato paste, wine and water to almost cover meat. Mix liquids well until gravy thickens slightly. Simmer 45 minutes. Add potatoes and simmer until fork tender, stirring occasionally about 15-20 minutes. Serve hot with fresh Italian bread. It's simple, but gooooood!


----------



## FryBoy (Jul 20, 2006)

Potato in Italian is "patate," so I suspect that what you recall is just part of the name of the recipe, or perhaps it was a shortened version of some longer name.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jul 20, 2006)

FryBoy said:
			
		

> Potato in Italian is "patate," so I suspect that what you recall is just part of the name of the recipe, or perhaps it was a shortened version of some longer name.


Yes, it is - but there are still many, many regional dialects in Italy which may have caused a change to the name. 
do you have any idea where your teacher came from? Tuscany? Milan? Venice? Genoa?


----------



## Chef_Jen (Jul 20, 2006)

Clive doesnt this sound like a lamb hot pot?


----------



## Lynan (Jul 26, 2006)

Squeaker, the word you mention is quite possibly a dialect word. What region did the teacher come from? I agree with others re the patate link. Just in the region I lived in in Italy there would have been 20 ways of saying potato in Italian!

Oooops...I see Clive has come to the same conclusion. I must read threads to theirs!!


----------



## RDG (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm sorry, never heard a word like this.  Or it's English (and not italian) and poo tot is "hot pot", or is a strange sound for "patate".
LyNan,  I'm curious....I don't know these ways.....Could you send me some, even for mp? Patate is "Patate". Unless you mean the pronounce: f.i. in Milanese, Patate is Patàat.....mmmm... let me see...how can I write the pronounce? Perhaps Puthut, with the second U very long.....


----------



## buckytom (Aug 7, 2006)

i think rdg, and others, have it. it's a dialectic pronunciation of the word potato. many people change the name of dishes to something of their home country's language, because after a generation or 2 away from that country, the names change to more simple forms, to be able to bridge the gap.

we'll need more significant ingredients to be able to guess the dish, tho. 

first of all, was there any meat, liquids, or other veggies in the pan? 
if not, sort of, i'm thinking it was evoo fried, then herb roasted with a little of the drippings/stock of the accompanying dish as moisture.


----------



## Lynan (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi RDG!! In the Valtellina, there were so many dialects just 10 kms from every village that I was constantly straining to understand a conversation away from the Bormin or Platin I had become used to! ( Sorry...I dont know how to add the accents to those words!) 

I will give some examples and forgive me for using english looking words to explain..I never learnt how to write in dialects. The second word is ' sounds like'
Letto was letch
Latte was latch
Stanco was strak
Formaggio was Formai

I have no problem in believing that the word poster#1 is struggling with is most likely dialect. Problem is, with such a vague idea about a recipe and no further input from said poster #1, we are not likely to solve the problem in a hurry. 
But....patience is a wonderful virtue and if he/she could get back to us with an idea of the region this recipe/teacher came from well....we could move montagne!!! LOLOL


----------

